# Career Guidance



## damnthenet (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm starting a thread here meant only for CAREER GUIDANCE in TECH.... Through this, anyone can raise questions about career options.
I feel this would be most helpful for students like me getting guided by experts in the field....

Useful Links :
*www.hinduonnet.com/edu/


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2006)

Whats ECE?


----------



## the_moon (Aug 16, 2006)

ECE is Electt & Comm Engineering I believe..!!


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2006)

Whatever, My q is, What chance of getting a Job do I have after doing my BE(comp. sc.), will it be good to do MCA after that?


----------



## Ishan (Aug 16, 2006)

I think...MBA after BE...will give us more job opportunities..


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry, I thought everone knew ECE, it's 
ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGINEERING


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah damn the net is right


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 16, 2006)

i am currently..in FYJC...voc comp.sci. (junior college ie . 11th)... i knw i have  a long way to go..in education. 
..but its my dream..to do something big...and i dont wanna work my whole life undersome one in a tech/comp. company...
i knw i will have to work.in a company.in the starting to get some experience...
but my ultimate aim..is to make it big...like owner of a company like..INFOSYS..,WIPRO, MICROSOFT or sumthing similar...or even a top level job in such companies..or a top level job for some tech magzine...
what i belive..is that all this is possible...cauz ppl like Narayan murthy., Azimji Premji.and Bill gates..also started from some small level...
but i dont knw the right path for all this...can some one tell me...how can such a dream accomplished..if someone...can understand my ambitions...
i am mostly intrested..in latest hardware/software..all gizmos..and everythin related to technology !!
please help...me i need u r support..


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 16, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> can some one tell me...how can such a dream accomplished..if someone...can understand my ambitions...
> i am mostly intrested..in latest hardware/software..all gizmos..and everythin related to technology !!
> please help...me i need u r support..


It's every one's dream to achieve big, but not everyone venture into doing so. 
One obvious thing is that all great men were VORACIOUS READERS. So read every book you get, whatever be the field and develop your skills. Try to participate in everything. Don't shun away from anything. Develop leadership skills by reading and taking responsibilities...LEARN FROM THE LEADERS!!!


----------



## iluvw810i (Aug 16, 2006)

I am currently doin comp sci engg in blore.Unlike most of dem,m not interested in doin a job right away..I wanna have a career in video games.Means what r d various avenues open to us in India and abroad (some where like SOuth east Asia).Pls its urgent.mail me : boscoboys@gmail.com


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 16, 2006)

I am a final yr. IT engg. student and currently preparing for campus palcements.
Can we also ask for the solution of questions of company's previous question papers as we generally cant find out their answers on the net and some of them are just too tough for people like me.

here is an example of such question:

A cow is standing 5 feet from the middle of the bridge.  A train is coming towards the cow at speed of 90 miles per hour from the near end and the train is twice as long as the bridge.  If the cow had tried to move forward in the same direction as of the train then the cow would have got hit be three feet.  But it moved in opposite direction to the train and saved by one feet. Then What is the length of the bridge?


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 16, 2006)

Good ~Phenom~, you really got what I meant. This thread can be very useful even in discussing issues like that...
As for the problem, I should think...
But here's my humble request, please make the qusestion as clear as possible
And here's a link which might be useful...
Infosys' QP (a few answered) *www.recmadras.com/Department/Placement/Infosys-2006.doc


----------



## Ishan (Aug 17, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> A cow is standing 5 feet from the middle of the bridge.  A train is coming towards the cow at speed of 90 miles per hour from the near end and the train is twice as long as the bridge.  If the cow had tried to move forward in the same direction as of the train then the cow would have got hit be three feet.  But it moved in opposite direction to the train and saved by one feet. Then What is the length of the bridge?



The ans to the ques is in the ques..bridge is half the length of train.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 17, 2006)

@ishan, r u really that dumb or a great actor?? I wanted the exact answer in units like feet, metre,etc.

P.S. No offence intended.


----------



## avdhut_s (Aug 18, 2006)

hi...thnx for posting this....

well, i've completed my BE(Elec & Telecomm ) & currently workin as a s/w dev
on VB, ASP.NET.....
now, i want to do further studies in order to join *Game Devlopment*....
will my experince as a dev (on above mentioned platforms) count if i want to join gamin industry ??

also hw good is *ZICA* course for game devlopement ??
or *ICAT* better ?>??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @ishan, r u really that dumb or a great actor?? I wanted the exact answer in units like feet, metre,etc.
> 
> P.S. No offence intended.


No offence but I feel what Ishan has said was the right answer, its all mostly aptitude questions.


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 18, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> A cow is standing 5 feet from the middle of the bridge.  A train is coming towards the cow at speed of 90 miles per hour from the near end and the train is twice as long as the bridge.  If the cow had tried to move forward in the same direction as of the train then the cow would have got hit be three feet.  But it moved in opposite direction to the train and saved by one feet. Then What is the length of the bridge?


Here's the CORRECT ANSWER for the question
I've sent it as an attachement in GIF format
The answer that I gave FIRST in this thread is not appropriate... there was an error in the units and an equtaion...
I didn't read the question properly first... Now, I have edited it and given the correct answer. Sorry for the mistake.
Hope the answer is fine now...REPLY!!!


----------



## Ishan (Aug 18, 2006)

@Phenom...Sorry if u felt bad...and i am not offending right now, so pls we are good friends OK...I wanted to tell that...even my friend replied the same as me when I asked him this ques...

See i gave gave him the ques in written..so the ans has took this direction...
but if the ques is asked orally to u....u cant get such an ans...So this the differece....
Well I stop this here...so that the thread doesnt goes to wrong direction.Sorry once again if u felt bad!


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 19, 2006)

CALL FOR THE EXPERTS!
Please do answer for the questions...


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 19, 2006)

I have done my COmp engg this year and cleared out with 1st class.
But according to me Engg is JUST and degree and it in no way can help in job feild...the syllabus sucks..which stresses more on theory....and irrelevant subjects.....every enng has to get additional knowledge ...say programming language, h/w knowledge, MBA etc.
The Companies aslo do not trust Engg degrees so tehy get in to training 6months to the candiates they have recruited.....they only to have to find QUICK learners through marks.....
Only few r capable of applying knowledge of engg feild in job env....
So what all enng ghave to say abt this


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 19, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> I have done my Comp engg this year and cleared out with 1st class.
> But according to me Engg is JUST and degree and it in no way can help in job feild...the syllabus sucks..which stresses more on theory....and irrelevant subjects.....every enng has to get additional knowledge ...say programming language, h/w knowledge, MBA etc.
> The Companies aslo do not trust Engg degrees so tehy get in to training 6months to the candiates they have recruited.....they only to have to find QUICK learners through marks.....
> Only few r capable of applying knowledge of engg feild in job env....
> So what all enng ghave to say abt this


It's absolutely true. But the guys now (including me) have more exposure to many stuff (of course, bcoz of the flourishing IT industry) which makes things easier. So, it's left in the hands of students (no pun intended) to get equipped with the necessary know' and skills and get going. But anyway, it's only the "SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST"


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 20, 2006)

After getting out of college......i am learning that only until we get 1st job the marks matters..after that the experience u get and according to ur expertise u get the future jobs..so y the hell poeple stress so much on theory and marks......professional studies should be pratical (industrial) based........
So selecting a career what u enjoy the most shoudl be picked...or u can say what u can MASTER is BEST path....


----------



## eggman (Aug 20, 2006)

Ishan said:
			
		

> The ans to the ques is in the ques..bridge is half the length of train.


ha ha. lol.......no. anyone can figure that. one has to answer in Specific amount.

EDIT: like damnthenet has done


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 20, 2006)

@ishan , its Ok buddy.Sorry for exaggerated behaviour. 
@Damnthenet,Thanx for the sol. , u rock man.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2006)

hey me in IT ENGG.... DJ SANGHVI MUMBAI..... 1ST year....
ny tips..... tomm colls startin...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 20, 2006)

@pathiks, tip : Dont mess with seniors . If they do bit ragging , accept it,after all they will help u a lot , later in your degree.


----------



## the_devil (Aug 20, 2006)

what kind of course should one do to work in hardware industries like developing processors or chipsets?


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 20, 2006)

the_devil said:
			
		

> what kind of course should one do to work in hardware industries like developing processors or chipsets?


There are multiple ways and I'll write about one of them. 
You can take up engineering (Obviously a branch heavy in electronics) in your U.G and do M.E. in your preferred field (like VLSI design).
You can also master electronics taking a U.G. in the field and then go for advanced topics of your interest in P.G.


----------



## the_technovice (Aug 20, 2006)

this is to all who have completed their engg ..

i am a 3rd year engg student { branch comp.sci } staying in bangalore.

i havent yet studied anything other than what comes under our university syllabus ie i have only studied the prog languages like c n c++ .thats it.
 i know only these languages but i am not perfect in either of these. i now want to improve upon my knowledge.so please tell me what other things do i have to learn to atleast stand some outside chance of getting a job.
{ i say outside coz i feel i have not a lot of chances  } 

it would be very kind of you if you help

thanx in advance,


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @pathiks, tip : Dont mess with seniors . If they do bit ragging , accept it,after all they will help u a lot , later in your degree.


 thx
n i m not doin ny classes for ny subject.... is it ok...
i heard the 1st sem result is toooo low.... esp 4 mech...
is it absolutely necessary to do classes????


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 20, 2006)

not at all necessary. I never took any classes in my degree till  date.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 20, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> thx
> n i m not doin ny classes for ny subject.... is it ok...
> i heard the 1st sem result is toooo low.... esp 4 mech...
> is it absolutely necessary to do classes????



Depends on ur grasping power....... MECH is one subject dreaded by all....
I still dunno y the hell this subject is there for IT, comp, elex branch.
But if u cannot manage its better to take classes....Atleast i had tough time dealing with tihs subjects...once funda's r clear its easy sail... 

@phenom....NOT all r scholars like u


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 20, 2006)

@wizrulz, I aint a scholar , I never was. Thats why I m still not placed anywhere and my degree is just 68% till now. Damn , shame on me.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 20, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @wizrulz, I aint a scholar , I never was. Thats why I m still not placed anywhere and my degree is just 68% till now. Damn , shame on me.



Hey dude have u done any additional course after ur BE.....???
Which is ur BE stream?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 20, 2006)

I m in B.Tech (IT) Final Year. No additional course.


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 21, 2006)

The answer that I gave FIRST in post 17 in this thread is not appropriate... there was an error in the units and an equtaion...
I didn't read the question properly first... Now, I have edited it and given the correct answer. Sorry for the mistake


----------



## the_devil (Aug 21, 2006)

what are carrer opportunities for electronics and electricals?
is it good for learning about processors


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 22, 2006)

the_devil said:
			
		

> what are carrer opportunities for electronics and electricals?
> is it good for learning about processors


It's always good to learn abt processors... the giants intel and amd r coming to india to establish manufacturing units expanding your career options


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 7, 2006)

damnthenet said:
			
		

> It's always good to learn abt processors... the giants intel and amd r coming to india to establish manufacturing units expanding your career options



No engg ..atleast IT - COMP ..should have high hopes ..thinking that he/she will learn everything in this course and will be master at it....in short the SYLLABUS SUCKS....its outdated...very 3 years evaluation must be done..for latest hot subjects..but ist is not so..so having other knowledge other than degree is must.....now days its just other way round
*JACK OF ALL TRADE MASTER OF NONE * holds good to get good job...as companies looks for multi tasker...than specialisation..as then they do have to higher 2 emp for 2 jobs...


----------



## damnthenet (Sep 7, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> *JACK OF ALL TRADE MASTER OF NONE * holds good to get good job...as companies looks for multi tasker...than specialisation..as then they do have to higher 2 emp for 2 jobs...


I really agree with what u say.........but it's also this way.........They look for multi-talented people so that they can train them as a specialist in the field they choose..... 
What? Am I right???


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 7, 2006)

RIGHT....
 IF fan of sports i can explain in that language.............
FOOTBALL---Ever seen it....if u nderstand then......if a midfielder can attack and defend then the managers greatest problem is solved.....DO WHAT SITUATION REQUIRES

CRICKET-- if ur cricket fan..then what aallrounder does in cricket...Pick wicket when requierd or score quick run......

JUST MATTERS IF U CAN DELIVER WHEN IT IS REQUIRED........
LUCK ALSO MATTERS DUDE....

TALENT IS NOTHING WITHOUT OPPORTUNITY.........


----------



## damnthenet (Oct 14, 2006)

How bright is a career for "ethical hackers"??


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2006)

err..I dont mean to interrupt, but, can anyone tell me the procedure for entering Maharastra PET? Where the forms are available?How much for the Form? 

Also, can you list tell the best Engineering colleges (Alongwith official websites) in Pune,Amravati?


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Oct 22, 2006)

hello to everyone am doing engg b.e instrumentation but my intersects are towards the newtorking field in future i wanna 2 become system admin 

there are some many types of tech jobs are available in present sceneraio,

do any degree for ex engineering or mca or mba 

1. software develpoment 
2. game development
3. quality control check (QQC) for software testing by using tools (future )
4.  networking management ( some certified courses like mcse,ccna,n+ ans so 
on)
5. system admin 
6.tech writer ( writing tech news in magazines )- now digit is hiring the peoples 

so tech field is like a ocean so first we hav to set a goal and then we hav to work for that particular field 


so if u hav still query about any tech news just post u r doubts iam ready to ans u r questions 

iam a techonology lover and am inspired by the digit


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 22, 2006)

I am in BCA (Bachelor in computer application) 2nd year and also doing gniit cource of niit. wat r the opportuinity available here in Mumbai in the field of java? if yes than which field? and 
next year we will have final year project. can any body suggest me on project?


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 22, 2006)

@damnthenet: cool man. Lokks like our interests are similar. I wanna be a CEH


----------



## n2casey (Oct 22, 2006)

I m B.E. in Biotechnology. I m much more intrested in computers & I know *C*, *C++*, *VB* and little bit about *Assembly*. What shud I do now?

- Search for a job in Biotech & join it? (Still searching but...)
- Search for a job in computers join it?
- Learn more programing & languages?
- Forget about computers & concentrate on Biotech?

I want advice from all of u & it will b much better if links/addresses can b provided. Thx in advance.


----------



## damnthenet (Oct 23, 2006)

@n2casey 
It's you to decide the field of work... But if u r bent on working in computer field, just go ahead.....There's great scope...but make urself qualified.
__________
@Desi-Tek.com 
Do have a look at these
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36299&highlight=project


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2006)

For career related questions join the VYOM group on Yahoo groups. They have varied Questions Papers for placements from varied companies.


----------



## tehnogeek (Oct 24, 2006)

Thor said:
			
		

> For career related questions join the VYOM group on Yahoo groups. They have varied Questions Papers for placements from varied companies.



thanx a  lot...good site


----------



## saurav_nolakha (Oct 24, 2006)

I want to learn LINUX ....and then for RHCE...
what's the scope ?are there any other standard exams like this?
i am a 5th sem comp. engg. student


----------



## Thor (Oct 28, 2006)

MBA is hot. True. But tell me...few years down the line we have more MBA passouts than engineers..as all engineers (almost) going for an MBA....then what becomes of the industry ?
Already we have dearth of engineers going for Masters..as a result R & D part of Companies trying out India r going to be dissapointed.
So indeed MBA is hot, but thos who already have good technical skills and like their subjects should try their luck at Masters too...IMHO.


----------



## damnthenet (Nov 10, 2006)

ya.......


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 10, 2006)

it depends on what one wants to be after 10 years of service......
Everyone wants to be on higher managerial position...as there is more prestige and respect there...and one can rise in company from management level....so MBA is obvious choice..but just doing MBA and having degree will not get u to top..SKILLS....r also required....which should be correctly implemented.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 10, 2006)

I want to learn animations which is the best institute in Delhi?


----------



## akshar (Nov 11, 2006)

Only 20% of jobs out there are for programmers and our universities are pumping out only ill trained programmers who are comparable to clerks in conventional office system.
So if you want to become big you should think big. Learn programming languages in depth and at the same time develop soft skills such as excellent communication skills, leadrship qualities. keep you clarity of thought maintained throught out your career.
Dont focus much on the academics but try to identify your potentials and nurture them. B.E. or MBA or M Tech or MCA are just ways to do all this. The real opportunity lies within.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2006)

MBA is for those who have a management potential. For the engineer lot out there, I thin BE, B.Tech, MCA is the only good thing out there.


----------



## int86 (Nov 14, 2006)

Any DOEACC wala here...............................


----------



## damnthenet (Nov 18, 2006)

All The Best For Those People Out There Gonna Write Cat..........


----------



## damnthenet (Jun 6, 2007)

How good is the IAE NIIT course???
anyone undergoing that???


----------



## Ron (Jun 8, 2007)

Guys…..

 I am currently studying in Grade 10 (C.B.S.E.) in Katmandu, Nepal…………. As You all are aware of the fact that we all have to choose a subject in this Class for 10+2 …………. Henceforth could you please guide me …………….since…… All your Guidelines will help me a lot in choosing a correct Filed……..……. which shall make my Future……………….

I am in Bit Confusion…………….Shall I go For piloting or Any field related to Computer…………….What is the Career aspect of it? What is the required marks………………and………so on………..

And Guys..............wht r the fields….. related to Computer……as I hv don’t much info regarding it…………………………..and hey wht is It and to wht it is related to.............

  Thanks in Advance………….. 
  Your Help Can Solve out my problem…………………


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello guys, I got 76.1% in H.S.C. and 196/300 in PCM. I also have 40 in AIEEE and 97 in MH-CET. So, what college should I opt for? Please help.


----------



## damnthenet (Jun 20, 2007)

@RON
If you r not interested in fields related to medicine, just go blindly for the computer+maths+physics group for now. These r the basic for almost all tech oriented fields....
Regarding your actual career, its u to diecide based on ur intrest. If you are too blind to make a choice on career, u can decide it while you start for ur col'.


----------



## Manshahia (Jun 21, 2007)

*wat is the difference between CSE and IT?*


----------



## damnthenet (Jun 21, 2007)

Have a look at this 

*www.blurtit.com/q782413.html


CSE deals with both the internal and external issues related to computing, while IT is somwhat like the END USER relying heavily on external issues...


----------



## Ron (Jun 24, 2007)

thnxk damnthenet........
Hey can u lsit somme gud colleges name in India.


----------



## damnthenet (Jun 25, 2007)

Have a look at this
*www.indiaeducation.info/Top_Colleges/


----------



## Manshahia (Jun 26, 2007)

damnthenet said:
			
		

> Have a look at this
> 
> *www.blurtit.com/q782413.html
> 
> ...


which one is better??


----------



## cynosure (Jun 26, 2007)

damnthenet said:
			
		

> Have a look at this
> *www.indiaeducation.info/Top_Colleges/



Hell!! Who needs the top 10 colleges

Anyways, since this thread is related to educational opps can anyone here tell me what colleges can I get for AIEEE rank 20K ??? I want to do CSE.


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry for bumping this old thread , but i didnt want to start a new one and this made more sense.
SO , i passed 12th (CBSE) this year with below average percentage.(dont ask !)
I am not interested in doing graduation. I am looking at other options such as specific diploma courses which will propell me abroad (where i can further enhance my knowledge) As of know i am thinking of joining Gecko (www.geckoindia.com) for 3D animation and NIIT for Network Security and Adm. There are many important certifications like RHCE (hope i got that right !) and CCNA . IN particular about CCNA can you please tell me how to go about it and which level is good ?(stupid to ask ,obv expert is good - but still ..) Also are there any study centers in Delhi ? 

Any Help will be gladly appreciated


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 17, 2008)

The IAE (integrated ANIIT program) intended for engineering students as a dual course is in my opinion a better course than other such programs offered by NIIT........
They offer it only at select centers if I am right and so the quality of education is close to what is promised.......
Anyone undergoing IAE course?????????


----------



## multicoder (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All,
Can u help me out for little bit on this..?I am trying to explain my position or point of view here in detail.
I did my graduation from one of the best engineering college , K J Somaiya .I was a brilliant student thrugh school days too.I had secured PCM 94% in XIIth.But later during my 2nd year due to family problem n some health problem too I got sliped off the track slightly.But I knw its nt worth blaming the situation anywhere for something.
So I just want to do the best possible with my career with whaterver I am today or offcourse improving it if needed in any case , during this present conditions.
At the starting I struggled to get the job in IT( Since I always dreamt of being as an software engineer !though I did eng from EXTC stream!!), but I managed to get one though its v poor one! But here also I am doing my best! And also they are pretty much happy with my performance,my boss must be thanking to recession otherewise the somaiyati guy like me wuld never had came to such organization..!!
Currently I am working on php (the lowest level of techn in IT as as many say it!),
I am intermediately proficient in java but I knw its not enough.I dnt hav work ex in java! SO iniatialy I thought to get it by doing my own project , so had installed netbeans on my laptop too! But I culd not get proper guidance so I left dat idea n started with C++,Becoz I thought it wil be easy for me to get proficient on C++ quickly and suceedingly to get the job in some good MNC on 1+ yr expeieance !
Is it worth doing so? So plz suggest me wht shld I do to improve my career path……ur suggestion is anticipated..


----------



## nithin933 (May 20, 2009)

is BE engeneering or other course.


----------

